# What happened to the Birds Head Vaquero?



## Vodoun da Vinci

I was browsing Ruger's site a while back and fell in love with the Vaquero models with a birds head grip. I have been out of shooting for some time and I'm wanting to get involved again at the local indoor range and wanted to buy a new gun to celebrate but now there doesn't seem to be any trace that this gun was ever offered....no local dealers have ever seen one and this revolver has been removed from the catalog and the website!

I found this on the web: http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=511&return=Y










So I know I'm not dreaming...the gun was offered perhaps as recently as last December (2006) or so but now everyone I ask about it just looks confused and says they never heard of such a revolver. Anybody know why this gun was withdrawn from sales? Was it a special/limited thing or what?

Thanks in advance for the help!

Brian


----------



## Bob Wright

*Birdshead Vaquero..........*

The Vaquero has been discontinued in favor of the New Vaquero, a much smaller framed version. Probably when production catches up the birdshead version will be made. In the meantime, I still see many older Vaquers on gun shops, brand new. And many are birdshead. Older Vaqueros are easily made into birdshead type by switching out grip frames. These are available through Brownell's.

If you want a Colt style grip, these are also available through Brownell's, though are not of Ruger manufacture.

Bob Wright


----------



## Blkhawk73

Bob is correct. The birdsheads weren't a huge seller for Ruger sadly enough. I purchased a pair of the .32 birdsheads and find that grips very comfortable and visually pleasing. they just didn't look proportional in the large framed models though. I'm very seriously toying with fabbing up a birdshead on the medium frame. 
The birdsheads are out there just keep looking.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

I certainly appreciate your input, Gentlemen!

I'll have to get more serious about looking I guess and turn my search to the 'Net to see if I can locate one. I saw and handled (did not get to shoot...) a couple of these in .45 Colt and thought they settled very nicely into the hand and seemed to point very naturally. I thought the balance was very nice visually as well as in the hand...to me the gun has an "all business" look about it and seems rather massive compared to the pictures I have seen.

I'd have to see a new version with a smaller frame to appreciate it I guess. The concept of doing this on a smaller frame doesn't appeal but one never really knows until one handles it.

Thanks again for the help!

Brian


----------



## Charlie

You mean like this one............I love mine. It shoots great and will take the heaviest loads with ease. I've got a really good Mernickle holster for it that works great also (strongside or crossdraw).


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

See? Now *ThAt'S* what I'm talking about!!:smt023 

Man, that's sexy all decked out in leather. How does that gloss stainless finish hold up? It looks like you carry it at times and I wondered how long the gloss stays on the glossy stainless. 

Charlie, thanks for the picture of that hottie. It made my day!:smt001 

Brian


----------



## Bob Wright

*Not a Birdshead, but.............*

Have you thought about the new Montado?

Looks pretty sharp and handy.......

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie

Galloglas said:


> See? Now *ThAt'S* what I'm talking about!!:smt023
> 
> Man, that's sexy all decked out in leather. How does that gloss stainless finish hold up? It looks like you carry it at times and I wondered how long the gloss stays on the glossy stainless.
> 
> Charlie, thanks for the picture of that hottie. It made my day!:smt001
> 
> Brian


Gloss is not a problem. Real easy to clean. In fact, although shiney, it's not too shiney, just slick and does not wear at all. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## aryfrosty

*Rugers, older and newer...*

I was recently very fortunate to locate an older style Vaquero with the birdshead grip in .45C. I owned one years ago but let a shooting buddy traded me away from it. It is my Vaquero of choice since Ruger went "new" with them. My information, from listening and reading and asking questions, is that the "new" Vaqueros are designed to be closer to the Colt SA revolvers in size. Also the Montado is smaller and was designed to meet the needs of mounted shooters and is therefore not suited to healthy .45C rounds.


----------



## onebilly43

Got this new model Vaquero 45acp Talo ltd edition at Gander Mountain about two weeks ago its been to cold here to get to the range and try it out


----------



## Charlie

Very nice! And nice grips!


----------



## onebilly43

Charlie said:


> Very nice! And nice grips!


Thanks Charlie I would love to find a nice pair of stag grips in my price range for it


----------



## Charlie

If you find two pair (in my price range also) let me know!


----------

